# Tire Sizes



## Truckmechanic (Mar 11, 2010)

I have a Bandit boat trailer, Has 4.80X8 tires with 5 lug wheels currently. I was thinking of switching to a larger tire size? Will 12" tires improve the ride? I am trying to get it to quit bouncing so much.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Mar 11, 2010)

So long as they will fint they will certainly help. Make sure you have enough clearance with fenders and such


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Mar 11, 2010)

Measure your bolt pattern.


----------

